# George Buchanan: paternal government does not reduce the people to slavery



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 2, 2021)

M.—I think I recollect that, towards their subjects, they were to practise the indulgence of fathers to their children, to use the diligence of shepherds in promoting their interest, to behave as generals for the security of their persons, as chief-justices in displaying a pre-eminence of virtue, and as emperors in issuing salutary edicts.

B.—Can he, then, be called a father, who treats his subjects as slaves? or he a shepherd, who does not feed but slay his flock? or he a pilot, whose constant study it is to throw the goods overboard; and who, according to the nautical adage, scuttles the vessel in which he sails?

M.—By no means.

B.—What do you think of the king who governs, not for the benefit of the people, but for the gratification of his own appetites and passions, and is manifestly engaged in an insidious conspiracy against his subjects? ...

For more, see George Buchanan: paternal government does not reduce the people to slavery.


----------

